# AC Problem??



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello all.
was driving down to Houston today (4 hour trip) my AC is not blowing cold air at all... I had the temp set to 62 and fan speed all the way up and i can barely feel it with my hand... Feels like no air coming out of the vents but the air is set to the highest speed, i can definitely hear the fan blowing but no air (very weak air).
After park our car for about 2 hours, on our trip back the AC worked again... i was able to get nice cold air at fan speed 2... but it only lasted 2 hours, half way into the return trip... same thing happened!! Fan speed all the way up, temp set to LO and still very weak air and temp feels like 78.
Calling the dealer tomorrow, just thought if anyone on here can help or heard about this problem...
thanks


----------



## acbristol (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: AC Problem?? (eggyacid)*

Yes, I had the same problem and wrote a detailed answer to address the problem. Maybe you can do a search to locate the post submitted sometime in early Nov.2003.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

can't find it in the search.......


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: AC Problem?? (eggyacid)*

Sounds like the coil is freezing up and not letting the air pass. Normally this would be a case of low freon.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1147631


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: AC Problem?? (chessmck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_Sounds like the coil is freezing up and not letting the air pass. Normally this would be a case of low freon.

And if it is a case of low freon you may want to have it checked out for leaks because freon doesn't just evaporate on its own.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

not sure if its low freon or not because the AC works fine (cold) in short drivings around town..... It only happened when i drove over 3 hours down to Houston.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

Actually lower pressure and in this case amount, freon is colder and it may take a while to freeze up the coil depending on outside temp. Freon temp is based on pressure - for example freon 22 at approx 70 lbs pressure relates to about 40 degs when it is expanding. I may be off a few deg/lbs, but this should give you the idea. For more details see:
http://autofreon.com/temperature.htm


----------



## emilm (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (chessmck)*

I had my Touareg A/C checked twice for the same problem you describe. Each time, the Touareg is returned back to me with "unable to reproduce" and " works per specs". 
If anybody had their A/C freezing up problem fixed, please share. In the meantime, I cycle between Auto and Econ.


----------



## acbristol (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (emilm)*

I assume you read my previous post, originally in Dec, as follows:
"I, also have noticed the large amount of condensate water dripping from below the engine, especially in humid conditions. In our case, where there is smoke there is fire, ie ICE! 
Here is what happened with our T-reg on a mid-summer trip from Houston to Seattle: we would be driving comfortably along with A/C doing its thing. Then the cold air would just cease with the fans making a louder and different noise (caused by a change in static pressure.) I know from previous A/C experience that this is caused when the evaporator coil freezes completely, thus no cold air can pass thru.
My temporary fix would be; move the system to ECON, let ambient hot air from outside melt the ice stuffed coil until really cold air would begin to flow. Then turn the A/C back on. We repeated this cycle about every 50 to 75 miles all the way beyond Kansas or until the humidity and cooler air provided better incoming air to the system. This is NOT a normal way to solve a problem!
The` excess water is caused, in IMHO, by ice or heavy frost forming all the way from the dash located evaporator to the condenser mounted in front of the radiator. In most A/C systems this indicates 1. low freon or 2. faulty expansion valve, but with the complicated and maybe convoluted VW system, I don't want to speculate.
So, when you stop driving that frost or ice drips beneath the car and forms the puddles you see. Normally condensate water will exit from it's dedicated pan within the evaporator and flow out continually while the A/C is on.
I took the T-reg to a dealer in Seattle who "could not duplicate the problem". This did not surprise me as the climate in the NW is so different than hot SW.
The selling dealer in Clear Lake says they have "cured" the problem. We shall see when the weather heats up (usually in March or April ) "
Dealer in Clear Lake is CLEAR LAKE VOLKSWAGEN, 281 848-5684 maybe they can advise your dealer. 
AC seems OK now and it has been about a month since work completed.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (acbristol)*

Thanks for the post. However, it is important to post _how_ they solved the problem.
What did they do?


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm interested in what they fix too... is there a TSB for this? I'm going to the dealer next week, my touareg tech probably won't find anything unless I direct him to an TSB or website.
I'm going to print this out and show it to him.
Jeff


----------



## acbristol (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

Frankly, I am interested too, but when I went to pick up the truck some other items for repair were not done and this led to a SMALL squabble (mostly over the doors not opening in the "all" mode and a really filthy floor mat that I contended was caused by the AC not functioning correctly depositing a layer of black soot, the service rep refused to clean inferring bad housekeeping and wanted me to come back to let their Factory Rep inspect the mats, what a fiasco!), so I never did find how they corrected the AC. BTW, thanks to the Vortex group here, I reprogrammed the doors as previously described and then spent 20 bucks to get all the carpets cleaned.
Now if you guys want, I will go back, "hat in hand" and politely ask how they fixed my AC! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Let me know.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (acbristol)*

Go do it for the team!









Please??


----------



## emilm (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (acbristol)*

I can't ask anyone to go back to the dealership under those circumstances, but I would love to know what the a/c fix is.
Thank you


----------



## VeryBadDog (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: AC Problem?? (eggyacid)*

Does anyone know the fix to this issue? Now that its hot out side my AC is doing the same thing as eggyacid's. Long trips = no AC


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: AC Problem?? (VeryBadDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeryBadDog* »_Does anyone know the fix to this issue? Now that its hot out side my AC is doing the same thing as eggyacid's. Long trips = no AC









Visit the dealer?


----------



## tierraman (Feb 20, 2004)

I had the same problem with my 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee (sp?). The A/C should cycle on and off to prevent ice build-up. They replaced a sensor and problem fixed.


----------



## kipl99 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (tierraman)*

Does anyone know the solution to this problem? I am having the same issue and would like to take the resolution to the dealer. They could not find anything wrong and all of the pressures/sensors were OK.
Thanks.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: AC Problem?? (eggyacid)*

Was a fix ever found for this? I am taking mine into West Houston VW for this same thing...


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: AC Problem?? (RamshakleZ)*

Anyone have an update to this?


----------



## Ridgeback65 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Another t-reg with the A/C problem!*

Add me to the list of folks with A/C issues. 
I own a '04 Treg with 25K miles. A year ago at the end of last summer the A/C worked intermittently and finally made a ton of noise and the went out all together. VW service determined that it was the compressor and replaced it. But because of the lateness of the warm season, the new one didn't really get a good stress test until this summer. 
Fast forward to this summer, and the A/C started working intermittently. This time I took the car to a newer dealer with a reputation for excellent service. They decided to recharge the freon and include dye to check for leaks. The intermitent problem persisted but when I would take it in, the service tech "couldn't reproduce", --it would always blow cold for them







. They asked me to bring it in when it wasn't working. 
So last Monday, as I was running errands, the A/C started blowing hot again so I drove right to the dealer. They took it in, and hooked it up to the computer and got nothing, they found no leaks, and basically came up with no answers for 2 days. They turned to the VWA service techs for help. Somehow they determined it was necessary to replace the compressor again! Upon examining the old compressor, they found metal shavings. They said that the other dealer's service dept. must not have flushed the system properly and that the remnants of the old compressor must have "taken out" the new one. OK, sounds resonable as I've read in this forum that this can happen. Finally by Friday, they replaced it and indicated that THEY properly flushed the system so that this wouldn't happen again. Great! Problem solved right? Unfortunately not. The car worked great with super frosty air for the Friday afternoon drive home from the dealer and then Saturday morning for about an hour before the temp slowly started to climb until it no longer could keep up with a pretty hot day (101 degrees F in the midwest today).
FWIW, two things seemed different this time around upon picking up the car from the dealer. First, there was a weird smell coming from the hood. Something like that of fresh road asphalt is the only way I can decribe it. I attributed it to the A/C service--something that would fade after a few miles on. Normal...? Second, there were super-loud fans running under the hood that I've never noticed before in 3 years of owning the car. They were going full-on when I pulled into the garage and stay on for a few seconds after switching off the ignition. Normal for a super hot day?








Does anyone have any thoughts on what this is? Is it perhaps it's that internal coil sensor issue I've read about here? I've brought that up with the service dept. and they don't seem to think that this is the problem. 
Any advice is appreciated. 
I love the looks and features of this car but I must admit that I'm really frustrated with VW.










_Modified by Ridgeback65 at 12:44 AM 7-16-2006_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Another t-reg with the A/C problem! (Ridgeback65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ridgeback65* »_....
FWIW, two things seemed different this time around upon picking up the car from the dealer. First, there was a weird smell coming from the hood. Something like that of fresh road asphalt is the only way I can decribe it. I attributed it to the A/C service--something that would fade after a few miles on. Normal...? Second, there were super-loud fans running under the hood that I've never noticed before in 3 years of owning the car. They were going full-on when I pulled into the garage and stay on for a few seconds after switching off the ignition. Normal for a super hot day?








.......
_Modified by Ridgeback65 at 12:44 AM 7-16-2006_

this has little to do with the A/C unit. 
the fans cool your engine because of the high temperature outside.
due to the weakness of your A/C, the engine has to work harder, which causes it to heat more. the fans try to dissipate all this heat.


----------



## Ridgeback65 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Another t-reg with the A/C problem! (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
this has little to do with the A/C unit. 
the fans cool your engine because of the high temperature outside.
due to the weakness of your A/C, the engine has to work harder, which causes it to heat more. the fans try to dissipate all this heat.

So there is a connection. The fans are working overtime because of the hot day but also because of the A/C weakness making the engine work harder--creating more heat.
Mysteriously, today the A/C worked like a champ in 96 degree weather with a lot of stops and starts. Not quite the 100 degree temps over the weakend but still pretty hot. Weird.


----------



## stanley0815 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Another t-reg with the A/C problem! (Ridgeback65)*

I own a Treg V6 since 9/2005. From the beginning I have experienced a/c issues on long distances. The a/c just starts to blow warm air. In that case, I switch on ECON for 10 - 15 minutes. When I switch off ECON, the a/c continues working for a while. Of course, these intervals become shorter the longer the drive is. I noticed that the a/c lines are completely frozen over and indicated this observation as a potential problem to my dealer.
My dealer has been unable to fix the problem in 2 years. This is the last answer that I received in writing:
"Contacted technical assistance, informed them of customer concern, a/c freezing. Was advised by technical assistance, due to temperature requirements and settings of the a/c, the lines can and will frost up. 
Advised customer, this is a normal condition of a/c system, depending on outside temperature and inside cabin temperatures. If using a/c for long period of time, recirculation button needs to be turned on to lessen load on a/c system., this will help reduce frost building up on a/c lines."
I just refuse to accept that this is standard procedure!








I am not sure what to do next, probably I will try to find some contacts in Germany. 
Any more people with similar a/c problems and possibly some advice?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

TSB 87 07 12 May Have An Answer, Marty


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

My 2004 had all kinds of A/C issues they could never fix. My 2006 has had no issues so it has to be an A/C problem because I am pretty sure they fixed this with the late 2005 and 2006 models.
Phoenix had a record summer of days at 110 degrees or above and the A/C in my 2006 has performed flawlessly. I have to turn it down.
My 2004 used to blow hot air a lot of times.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

TT 87-07-93
2004>Touareg, Phaeton; 2006>Passat, Jetta, GTI; 2007 Rabbit, EOS - A/C Compressor Shut Off Codes
If the A/C compressor is commanded “off” by the control head for any reason, it may trigger a shut off code in a MVB. Check MVB 13 field 1 for Touareg and Phaeton systems and MVB 1 field 1 for all other vehicles listed. This includes 2006 and up Climatic systems. See chart below for explanation of these codes to aid with diagnosis of the system.
A/C cut-off Codes
0 = Compressor on (no shut-off requirement of the A/C compressor detected)
1 = Compressor off (refrigerant pressure was or is too high)
2 = Compressor off (blower motor circuit)
3 = Compressor off (refrigerant pressure was or is too low)
4 = Compressor off (display not currently intended)
5 = Compressor off (no engine start or no engine speed detected)
6 = Compressor off (A/C system switched off, ECON-mode activated)
7 = Compressor off (A/C system switched off, blower switch in position 0)
8 = Compressor off (outside temperature was less than 1.5°C and is still less than 2.5 °C)
9 = Compressor off (display not currently intended)
10 = Compressor off (Low voltage)
11 = Compressor off (display not currently intended)
12 = Compressor off (shut-off request from Engine Control Module (ECM) via CAN)
13 = Compressor off (voltage supply terminal 30 too high)
14 = Compressor off (Evaporator Temperature)
15 = Compressor off (display not currently intended)
16 = Compressor off (activation A/C Compressor Regulator Valve -N280- implausible)
17 = Compressor off (no signal or implausible signal from High Pressure Sensor -G65-)
18 = Compressor off (engine speed too high at standstill)
19 = Compressor off (shutoff request from Vehicle Electrical System Control Module via CAN)
20 = Compressor off (refrigerant loss-currently V8 Touareg only)
21 = Compressor off (Outside Temp < 2 degrees C, without recirc mode on)
22 = Compressor off (Outside Temp < 2 degrees C, Inside Temp. < 10 degrees C)


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: AC Problem?? (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
And if it is a case of low freon you may want to have it checked out for leaks because freon doesn't just evaporate on its own.

mine did


----------



## rcamargo135 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Another t-reg with the A/C problem! (Ridgeback65)*

I am having the same A/C problem. I recently bought a 2004 VW treg. At first the A/C worked fine. Then as the temperature got hotter outside we started having problems with it. At first the a/c would stop working and make a humming sound under the dash.We would lower the temp or switch settings and it would work again. Then one day it stopped working altogether. So for the past 3 weeks, I've been driving around in hot south central texas with the windows down because my a/c doesn't work. I talked to my tech at vw and he said this problem doesn't happen to many vw tregs. apparently it does, now that i've found this forum. i'm guessing its gonna be the compressor. any idea how much thats gonna cost me? i still have the warranty but don't know if it'll be covered. i love my car but all the problems with it are very disappointing.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

First Change the cabin air filter,a restriction will cause system to freeze,Marty


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Another t-reg with the A/C problem! (rcamargo135)*

The Treg A/C is complex enough it needs to be serviced by someone who knows the system. In San Antonio Rod East VW used to be a good shop - but I haven't been there for years.
My 2004 has had very few problems. One I have noticed on the A/C is that when left in hot sun, the recirculation door seems to stick open so it keeps pulling in hot outside air, and won't cool faster if you hit the recirc button. (Normally you can hear a change in sound when the recirc is pressed.) After it cools off it begins working again, so it may be plastics warping or something.
In hot, humid weather keep the recirc button on. Otherwise you pull in a lot of moisture from outside that tends to freeze up. Also, the system works harder when pulling in hot outside air, and you will notice better mileage if you keep in in recirc mode.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (depiry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depiry* »_First Change the cabin air filter,a restriction will cause system to freeze,Marty

This is true. Make sure you have a new filter to eliminate this possibility.


----------



## tmpfilemgt (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: AC Problem?? (eggyacid)*

I recently had this problem as well and had to have the AC fan/motor replaced. Thankfully at 120,000 miles. but with a 98 degree temp out side.
Today I had not heat and after 5 hrs at the dealership need a new sensor that has to be ordered. There are 7 sensors in this system $700.00 to do it. Sucks. This is a trashy car.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: AC Problem?? (tmpfilemgt)*

they have issues with the condenser temp sensor and the orafice tube in the line by the condesner cloggs up with stuff. common on the v8


----------

